# Frog may be on its last few days



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, I currently have a D. Azureus juevenile that is not eating at all. I put him a seperate tank because he just doesnt move at all. I literally had to carry him from tank to tank cause of his immobility. I put a banana in his new tank so fruit flys would collect. but its been hours and he hasnt moved from the spot I put him on. I really dont want this guy to pass away so any tips or advice would be lifesaving. 

Please help! thanks.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

no, my camera quality isnt good enough. sorry


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Any visible difference bewteen your healthy animals and this one? How long have you had him? Whats the temp/humidity of the tank?


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

healthy ones are a little bigger, they move around and they try to eat. The immobilized one is small and doesnt move at all, even when fruit flys are right in front of his face. Humidity it 90-100%, temps are low 70's. Had him for 2 months, hes about 4-5 months old and doesnt seem to have grown one bit


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

There could be quite a few different things wrong with it from parasites, lack of calcium to just being one of unfortunate which does happen. Keep him in quarantine and keep an eye on him I would personally try a pedialyte soak usually peps my problem frogs up. As far as a diagnoses goes really hard to tell without visual aid and even then sometimes that makes no difference. Best of luck keep us posted


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the response, where can i find pedialyte though?


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Jewel/dominics just make sure you get the orignal unflavored


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually after talking to a bud of mine he suggests you get amphibians ringers solution from fisher scientific. This is just a stress reducer which may very well be your issue since you say hes a bit smaller then his counter parts


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Obliv79 said:


> There could be quite a few different things wrong with it from parasites, lack of calcium to just being one of unfortunate which does happen. Keep him in quarantine and keep an eye on him I would personally try a pedialyte soak usually peps my problem frogs up. As far as a diagnoses goes really hard to tell without visual aid and even then sometimes that makes no difference. Best of luck keep us posted


Keep in mind that pedialyte lacks calcium and is also hypertonic to the frog so this can be an additional source of stress. 

Check out the thread listed here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html

Ed


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks for the link ed

anyway, the frog seems to be doing a little better atm. He is moving a little more, but still no signs of eating. We will see how it goes tommorow


----------

